# Leading Edge Companies



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone ever hear of these people?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> Anyone ever hear of these people?


We have done some work for them in the past. Low volume but decent pricing and pretty easy to work with. If they had real volume which they might in your area they are not a bad company.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We have done some work for them in the past. Low volume but decent pricing and pretty easy to work with. If they had real volume which they might in your area they are not a bad company.



I was contacted by them today to do some work in my area. It was a referral from an REO realtor that I know. I assumed they would be good if it was a referral, but I figured it would be a good idea to ask around before I get into something bad.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just an FYI, don't bank on your local broker knowing who is a good company and who isn't. I get referrals from long time clients that are absolute turkeys. For the most part they just pass my name along and expect me to do the due diligence.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Just an FYI, don't bank on your local broker knowing who is a good company and who isn't. I get referrals from long time clients that are absolute turkeys. For the most part they just pass my name along and expect me to do the due diligence.



That's why I posted here for additional insight. Their price list seemed ok, some high, some low numbers in comparison to the nationals average.


----------



## emc (Jun 22, 2016)

My experience with LEC is the same. The pay is pretty nice and they authorize a huge chunk of my bids... but over all the volume has been pretty low.

They are super easy to work with. If they had more volume it would probably be my number 1 client. 

I think they are still worth keeping and doing the occasional job for.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

Any other information about this company? They reached out to me also today, the pricing was fair. 

I may have to jump on board and check some of the positive vibes you gentleman posted. 

I would love to know who there client is... Anyone?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Any other information about this company? They reached out to me also today, the pricing was fair.
> 
> I may have to jump on board and check some of the positive vibes you gentleman posted.
> 
> I would love to know who there client is... Anyone?



It's been a long time since we worked with them but they were not bad to deal with. We were covered up back then. If they came along again I would probably give it another go.


----------



## kc119 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'll have to agree with the previous comments, great guys to work with, they get work done and have software that really helped streamline our property work.


----------

